# Cup Holder Insert for Tesla Model 3



## EVANNEX (Feb 22, 2017)

For more information visit:
https://evannex.com/products/cup-holder-insert-for-tesla-model-3

The front cup holders for Tesla Model 3 do their job adequately, but the degree to which the cup holders maintain a stable grip varies with the diameter of the beverage container you place into the cup holder. If the diameter is small, the beverage container can rock inside the cup holder and even spill as a consequence. That's why EVANNEX has developed a custom-designed, one piece Cup Holder Insert for Tesla Model 3. Made of soft silicon rubber with specialized, flexible interior "tabs" that gently grab the beverage container, the EVANNEX cup holder insert is a low-profile addition to your cup holder, fabricated to the precise dimensions of the "barbell" cup holder shape. It is designed to stabilize beverage containers of varying diameters, holding them in place so they don't rock or spill.























































For more information visit:
https://evannex.com/products/cup-holder-insert-for-tesla-model-3

For any questions and/or inquiries, please email us at:
[email protected]


----------

